# No op for Lolly today



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Well Lolly went off to the vets this morning expecting to have an operation to remove her ear warts but the vet phoned me to say that following the smell, infection and Lolly scratching her ear she had managed to remove the large one that was blocking her ear canal herself! 

So they just cleaned her ear out, took a swab of the gunk and have sent her home. The vet did a bit of research and spoke to a few people and is trying Lolly on an unlicensed antibiotic that had a small trial in 2008 on dogs with warts and they showed an improvement after 14 days. So off to the chemist I go. I also have a skin and coat conditioner with omega 6 and 9 to give her. 

They said they shampooed her ear but I can still smell her so I think she is in for a lovely Pet Head shampoo and condition tomorrow


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh no, good in some ways, ie no operation. But just think, that missing wart is now somewhere lurking in your house


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow....well I am glad she doesn't have to go under, Hope that the medicine helps her out whith the warts....oh poor girl. I hope it didn't bleed to much when she managed to get rid of it herself.


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh no, good in some ways, ie no operation. But just think, that missing wart is now somewhere lurking in your house


 :laugh:


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hope it all works


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

MillieDog said:


> Oh no, good in some ways, ie no operation. But just think, that missing wart is now somewhere lurking in your house


Oh Julie that is the first thing to make me laugh all day!  

I really hope that Lolly's treatment helps and I am glad that the wart was removed without the operation. Just keep an eye out for it now Janet!  xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

eeuughh the mystery of the missing wart! 

Hope Lolly is doing ok and the new treatment helps :hug:


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

Oh bless her little heart. I hope Lolly is feeling better soon x


----------

